# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Can we still get one soon?

## AbracadabraMan

I missed the opportunity to back the QU-BD One Up.  Is there anyway I can still pay for one and get it the same time as backers will get theirs?

----------


## CorySTG

You can still order over here (http://store.qu-bd.com/category.php?id_category=64) For March delivery.

----------

